# Todays smoking



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

A butt, pulled and a piece of venison a friend gave to me.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks good Clay, good smoke ring on the pig. So how did they taste or did you go through all that for a photo opp?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The cue was awesome, the deer got overcooked and tasted like a shoe. Chalk up another learning experience.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Can't beat slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cooked 'cue.Next time ya do that deer,trying putting a dry rub on it,cover with bacon,and wrap in cheesecloth.After ya eat that send me $10.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sounds good Frank, well except the $10 part...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

OK,forgot about da recession so make it $5  Poke a few holes in da deer meat before ya cover it with the bacon slices.Deer meat doesn't have enough marble in it and the bacon strips keep it from drying out and tasting like cardboard.I've done whole deer hams on my pit that you could pull with a fork just like 'cue.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------

